# Java3D Transformieren von obj. Datein



## chriisspy (3. Dez 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Objekt Datei in Java3D geladen, dass war auch kein Problem. Jetzt möchte ich sie verschieben das sie nichtmehr am Mittelpunkt steht und habe dazu eine Transformationsgruppe gemacht und ein Transform3D. Allerdings nimmt er in der Transformationsgruppe die obj.Datei nicht an so das ich die Datei nicht hinzufügen kann.
Da ich noch nicht so viel mit Java 3D gemacht habe, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich irgendwo auf dem Schlauch stehe.

Hier ist mal der Quellcode aus der Klasse:


```
package computergrafik;

import java.awt.GraphicsConfiguration;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;


import javax.media.j3d.BranchGroup;
import javax.media.j3d.Transform3D;
import javax.media.j3d.TransformGroup;
import javax.vecmath.Vector3f;

import com.sun.j3d.loaders.IncorrectFormatException;
import com.sun.j3d.loaders.ParsingErrorException;
import com.sun.j3d.loaders.Scene;
import com.sun.j3d.loaders.objectfile.ObjectFile;

import com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.SimpleUniverse;



public class Zweierschiff {
   public Spielfeld spiel;
  
   public Zweierschiff(){
  
    
   }
  
  
   public void createZweierschiff(SimpleUniverse su) {

   ObjectFile obj = new ObjectFile();
   Scene loadedScene= null;
   try{
   loadedScene= obj.load("Schiffe/dreierschiff neu.obj");
   } catch (FileNotFoundException | IncorrectFormatException| ParsingErrorException e) {
   e.printStackTrace();
   }

   Transform3D t = new Transform3D();
   t.setTranslation(new Vector3f(0,0,-4));

   TransformGroup T = new TransformGroup();
   T.addChild(obj); // An dieser Stelle nimmt er die Obj.Datei  nicht
   T.setTransform(t);


   BranchGroup zwei = loadedScene.getSceneGroup();

   zwei.addChild(T);
   su.addBranchGraph(zwei);

   }
  
}
```


----------

